
Ask HN: DIY Coronavirus Mask? - gdebel
I&#x27;m a doctor in Tahiti. There is very few masks here in French Polynesia (in France also). In a few days I&#x27;ll have to take care of patients infected with COVID, everyone is waiting this with some anxiety.<p>There is a lot of tutorials on the internet about &quot;how to sew a mask&quot;, however there is little information about what you can do to make it really efficient (or... kind of)<p>Some people say that we should use polyester instead of cotton (it tends to be less wet with time) , and also to use vaccuum bags.<p>Hacker news is a community I love for its intelligence, inventivity and knowledge.<p>How can we sew a DIY hacker mask with everyday products ?<p>Thank you everyone. Take care
======
stuartc23
[https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-
diy-...](https://smartairfilters.com/en/blog/best-materials-make-diy-face-
mask-virus/)

------
Akhnaten
How about HEPA fabric? It's not quite fine enough to stop the virus itself but
it does stop dust and some pollen so might be more effective than cotton or
other fabrics, and it might be available for things like vacuum cleaners.

